# Aep



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Anybody hunting AEP? Been thinking about going down there in a few weekends. Wondered how the deer/ turkey were looking this year. As well, how crowded does it get down there during hunting season? Thanks for any help.

Dan


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I hunt AEP every year. Havn't been this year, going next weekend. It can get really busy during gun season in some areas but for bow it's usually okay. I hunt an area that few know about. The people I hunt with have been hunting there for 20+ years yet know one knows about it. There are so many deer down there it is unreal. Every year there are some real big bucks taken. And turkeys are everywhere. I'm gonna try my luck at them for the first time in the spring. If you plan on going for gun season, be careful.....I would not hunt there if I didn't know about this particular land. Every hotel and campground in the area fills up the week before gun season just to give you an idea of how busy it is.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

I was working near the store on st rt 83 @ 313 today and they had pics of some great bucks taken already. Alot of big 10 pointers!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

That store is very close to the land I hunt. That is where we check our deer.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

AEP has a lot of land that they own but is not on any maps so not too many people know about it! I used to hunt a nice block of land like that until they sold it to consolidated coal and they leased it out!and we didn't even get a chance to lease it! just like you said so many deer it was rediculous.... its been a rough year this year!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Where is AEP located? I have heard a lot about it, but I have no idea where it is at. I don't want to hunt it or anything, I'm just curious.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

AEP land is all over the south east part of the state. You can find maps online. Like the other fella said theres is lots of land that is available to hunters but not on the maps. I hope they keep it that way. I love the place I hunt and the places that everyone knows about can get pretty scary to hunt. The part I hunt is near that store mentioned earlier between Zaneville and Cambridge. If you can find one of these spots that don't get alot of pressure, you can find some monster bucks, allthough there are good deer on the land everyone knows about as well. I just don't trust the other idiots that hunt those lands. If you go on a search for some maps, I believe they call it AEP ReCreation Land. Another plus is when you are hunting you will stumble upon some ponds that don't get fished and they are full of giant bass. Went to a pond I found last gun season over the summer and fished for about an hour and cought about fifteen none being smaller than 2 pounds and the biggest on the first cast at almost 6 pounds.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

You have to have a permit from AEP which you can get off the internet. Also, if you are going deer hunting from Oct 1 to Nov 19 the area from County road 11 and everything West is closed due to the handicap deer hunt. Its a big section but there is still alot of land open.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

thanks guys. I should be down there the weekend of Nov. 17th. If anyone else is going to be in the area, let me know. 

Dan


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just keep in mind that it will be youth gun weekend so you will have to wear orange if hunting.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Just read in Ohio Outdoor News that AEP opened 2,300 acres to public hunting in the Athens county area.


----------

